# About freezing



## starrider (Apr 14, 2013)

Is it ok to freeze finished bacon after you've started with frozen belly? I've always heard it wasn't good to refreeze meat.


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 14, 2013)

Star rider, yes you can freeze your bacon.  Perfectly safe.  When thawing and refreezing meat it may dry out a little but with your bacon you won't notice.  I freeze my bacon all the time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Star rider, yes you can freeze your bacon. Perfectly safe. When thawing and refreezing meat it may dry out a little but with your bacon you won't notice. I freeze my bacon all the time.


Exactly what he said!!!

Bear


----------

